# FaceBook



## HorseMom (Mar 5, 2009)

Just got my new computer and have been hanging around Facebook all day. Anyone on it?


----------



## Leeana (Mar 5, 2009)

Yes i have a facebook and am on quite often. I have a myspace too and thought i would not like facebook near as much as myself but i have not been on myself hardly at all since my facebook, it is so much FUN.

Looks me up...add me, i will get back with you - Leeana Hackworth -


----------



## ErikaS. (Mar 5, 2009)

I love Facebook! I have been able to keep in touch with my family who live all over the country and found some old friends online too. And my California friends can tell me how great the weather is when it's below freezing here in NE.




Anyway, look me up if you like: Erika Springbett


----------



## Jill (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm on it, but I'm not sure I totally get it the way younger people do




:BigGrin



You can find me under my name, Jill O'Roark



:yes


----------



## HorseMom (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks guys. I just added all of you to my facebook. Feel free to add me Heather Malec.


----------



## joyenes (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeap I'm on facebook too



I love it for keeping in touch with my friends and family. I love playing the games too! Also its fun to go and look at everyones photos. I'm always looking to ad new friends. I'm Joyce Kenes


----------



## wantminimore (Mar 6, 2009)

Jill said:


> I'm on it, but I'm not sure I totally get it the way younger people do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto what Jill said. I do play bejeweled on Facebook. I have found and beem emailing with an old friend, it's pretty cool. You can add me too, Leslie Post


----------



## minimomNC (Mar 6, 2009)

One of the best ways to find friend on Facebook is to use either the friends search in which you can see if anyone you went to school with is on there, you can also go to groups and join those. I know there are groups for everything inclucing AMHA and AMHR/ASPC. I even belong to one that is only for people named Karen.


----------



## Shari (Mar 6, 2009)

I am on Facebook but I no longer trust them with my Photos, after what they did.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm on facebook. I go on mostly at night. I have found so many long ago friends and lots of my family is on there which is nice because some are many miles away. You can find me under Karen Fiorey Nass


----------



## kaykay (Mar 6, 2009)

Im on there too



its way better then myspace


----------



## Connie P (Mar 6, 2009)

Yes I am! Facebook and Myspace. Connie Parr


----------



## Laura (Mar 6, 2009)

Me too, Laura Harrell Undem


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Mar 6, 2009)

Jill said:


> I'm on it, but I'm not sure I totally get it the way younger people do
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep me to. I am still trying to figure out the pokes and bead and goats and cows



But I have been in touch with some old friends thru facebook and it was wonderful to be able to find them and talk again.


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm on Facebook and love it!!! Feel free to add me as a friend - it's a great place to socialize! My full name is Liz Rocklin.

Liz R.


----------



## Basketmiss (Mar 6, 2009)

I am on facebook, I am totally addicted.. I'm Missy Rippeto- be my friend..


----------



## Basketmiss (Mar 6, 2009)

Shari said:


> I am on Facebook but I no longer trust them with my Photos, after what they did.


What happened with your photos??


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm on there too and you can add me if you want, Sheryl Stewart. It's pretty fun.


----------



## Shari (Mar 6, 2009)

Basketmiss said:


> Shari said:
> 
> 
> > I am on Facebook but I no longer trust them with my Photos, after what they did.
> ...



They Changed their TOS for awhile... giving them rights to use and sell what ever photos are posted on Face book, also gave themselves the right to find bigger copies of said Art by what ever means to get a better res, so they could sell your Art or photographs. Illegal and not Kosher on so many levels. After many people getting up in Arms... they went back to the old TOS. Was on the National news.

Since they even tried to do that.. I will no longer post photographs or paintings with Facebook... just don't trust them.

You can add me as a Friend if any one wishes... Shari Nees


----------



## Vertical Limit (Mar 6, 2009)

I just joined because somebody contacted me and said I had to see some photos. I guess I'm not getting it as they could have emailed me.



Now I am getting 50 emails a day with people who want me to be their friend and I have no idea who they even are. So I have been "ignoring" them. I imagine if I actually knew the person I would accept the offer. Guess I am another one that really doesn't get it but I would imagine I have to spend some time on there and figure it all out.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 6, 2009)

I am on facebook all the time although I used to be on there more but I am too busy training for show season and watching mares that are getting close




.


----------



## kaykay (Mar 6, 2009)

carol i do believe you can change the settings not to email you





Kay


----------



## Vertical Limit (Mar 6, 2009)

kaykay said:


> carol i do believe you can change the settings not to email you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Kay......I was just looking at that. Unfortnately then none of the emails come through. Just will have to sit back and hope they die down. I think too many people just want a huge number of "friends"........??????


----------



## HorseMom (Mar 6, 2009)

Vertical Limit said:


> kaykay said:
> 
> 
> > carol i do believe you can change the settings not to email you
> ...



I believe that that is what they want. Some of these kids want this huge number of friends, It is pretty similar with myspace.


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Mar 6, 2009)

I signed up sometime last year but never really used it until the past weekend and I am hooked. I have caught up with friends I haven't talked to in ages that are spread all the way across the country.


----------



## Erica (Mar 6, 2009)

I have one too...I'm pretty sure I'm the only one if you search under Erica Killion


----------



## Casnos Minis (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm on it too. Look me up Christy Hayden.

CHristy


----------



## ponyboi09 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm on it! Look up Will Gentry, im pretty sure there are a ton but im in the pontotoc ms network. I would love to have more friends from the forum! look me up1


----------



## nootka (Mar 7, 2009)

Elizabeth McMaster on Facebook....





or look me up by my email [email protected]

See ya there....(been adding people as mch as I can, my laptop is sloowwwwvistaslowwwww)

Liz


----------



## lilstars (Mar 7, 2009)

look me up angel catarius


----------



## Sonya (Mar 7, 2009)

I am on there too...Sonya Olson Guidish. I do enjoy it and how neat to connect with people from my highschool..I used to do the myspace thing as well but tired of that quickly, probably the same will happen with facebook in time. I do have a few LB friends on there as well and I enjoy looking at their horse pics and seeing/commenting on their status.

I did enjoy doing the little requests for a while...you know green patch, all the notes, beer and flair requests, etc...but I got sick of that quickly...I was getting about 20-30 requests a day for things, so I started to ignore them all...they have slowed down a bit. So if anyone sends me one of those I will probably ignore it, don't take it personal, I do it to everyone


----------



## CrescentMinis (Mar 7, 2009)

Know what you mean, Sonya...I ended up having to ignore the "gifts" my friends sent b/c they take too long!

I'm on there too, my name is *Faith Jossi Lichtenberg*. It'd be fun to get to know some LB forum people better. Facebook is a little addictive I would say



but it's been a good way to find out what's happening with everyone quickly.


----------



## HarnessArtist (Mar 7, 2009)

What a great way to meet more people with miniatures! I'm always looking to meet new people and friends with a common love for horses. Michelle Hogan


----------



## Alex (Mar 7, 2009)

I've got a Facebook. Add me, Alex Briggs.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 8, 2009)

I joined just recently (because of reading this thread) and I'm not totally sure what I think about it yet, but I'm gonna give it a whirl!

Feel free to add me - Parmela Bonney (I'm pretty sure I'm the only one



)


----------



## Indian*R*A*I*N*Dance (Mar 8, 2009)

Yup, I have one. If your friends with Alex [briggs], look in his friends for someone named Jenny.

I dont really want to put my full name out here.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 8, 2009)

Add me to the list - Karen Malcor-Chapman!


----------



## Shari (Mar 8, 2009)

I tried looking some of you up...and there were pages of people with the same name.



OH! I couldn't find most of you!! So look me up when you have time... think there is only one of me... but I will have to double check. .... Shari Nees

And Thank you for those who added me as a friend!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 8, 2009)

O yea I guess it could be hard to tell which one is me since there are alot of people with my name but I bet I am the only one with a cute grey stallion smiling as my picture



.


----------



## Sillylil'filly (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm there too! Under my maiden name, for all my high-school buddies! Jennifer Hull


----------



## Sillylil'filly (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks like there are hundreds of me




, mine says cal poly pomona alum 07!


----------



## TripleDstables (Mar 8, 2009)

I have a myspace, you can search me as Sara Pingston.


----------



## DiamondRio (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm addicted to facebook! Everyone add me Please! Kylie Standish





Edit: Ooo I have myspace too www.myspace.com/standishbaby


----------



## jleonard (Mar 9, 2009)

Yes, I too have a facebook. It has been a great way for me to reconnect with friends I lost touch with when I moved across the country. I much prefer it to myspace. I have one of those too, but never use it. Facebook seems more private to me without a lot of the weirdos! It's easier to use too, IMO. Feel free to look me up : Jessica Leonard, there are a ton, but I'll pop right up if you search my email, [email protected] If you do, write a little note saying you are from LB, I ignore the ones I can't figure out


----------



## sedeh (Mar 9, 2009)

I just signed up myself! A friend had taken a trip to Vietnam and said if I wanted to see the pics I had to get a Facebook account. I still don't understand it all! Apparently you could make a "mini" group.......but we already have the forum! So I don't see the point in having 2 places I'm obsessed with!



I'm Sandra Harris, Medford, OR


----------



## Debby - LB (Mar 9, 2009)

I joined last summer...after the prodding of my friend who said I need to get with the 21st century! I never liked MySpace at all but looked at Facebook and it seems more private and better controls so I took the plunge. I also started a group named "Miniature Horse Enthusiasts" on there.

Look me up, my name is Debra Bowen, and join the group I started if you'd like.

Facebook is kind of fun. I use mine mostly for family stuff, it's great to quickly keep up with friends and see their photos and such.

I don't have time to post on here much but I do try to come here and read twice a week.


----------



## normajeanbaker (Mar 9, 2009)

I have Facebook and think I have finally figured it out



Jen Flanigan .No idea if I am the only one, but my profile picture is the same picture as my avatar on here





Jen


----------



## Stef (Mar 9, 2009)

I just started a few days ago. My cousin said if I want to see her pictures I had to join. So I haven't quiet figured ever thing out yet. I would love to have some more friends my name is Stefanie Harper .


----------



## Manyspots (Mar 10, 2009)

My daughter talked me into joining facebook and since then there are so many friends we have made contact. And horsey friends too! Have to laugh, I have a "new" friend from London. He has big appys and has been interesting to correspond with. I am Lavonne Parks on there. Have to tell ya, I am still learning what all to do on Facebook. Lavonne


----------



## REO (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm on there





I seem to be gathering lots of friends! That's cool!





But going there freezes up my computer so I don't spend much time there.

I'm here all the time and this is where my family is!


----------



## CyndiM (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm on facebook and have met up with a few old friends.

I'm on as Cynthia Owens Michel.


----------



## Chazzy (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm on facebook. If anyone want to add me, I'll accept. Just pm me first so I know who you are.

I'm Chasta Harrison on facebook

Thanks,

Chasta


----------



## SHANA (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm on facebook. Name is Shana Hadlock. I love it, have been using it for a year I guess. I just got my hubby to join a few weeks ago.


----------



## appymini (Mar 11, 2009)

I use facebook.But just started not to long ago. I go by Liz Visser


----------



## Doobie (Mar 11, 2009)

Debbie Scriven

I add anyone I find with a mini or shetland pic!


----------



## Boinky (Mar 14, 2009)

i'm honestly not sure i know even half the people on my friends list..but most of them appear to be mini/shetland people. I've reconnected with a lot of high school friends on there as well that I had lost touch with.

I have to say i was really skeptical the first couple weeks.i still feel like there could be some security issues with as much info as many people list on there (profiles or even just wall to wall chatter)....

I AM addicted to "my farm" game. ... lol "grow darn it grow!"


----------



## wantminimore (Mar 14, 2009)

Boinky said:


> i'm honestly not sure i know even half the people on my friends list..but most of them appear to be mini/shetland people. I've reconnected with a lot of high school friends on there as well that I had lost touch with. I have to say i was really skeptical the first couple weeks.i still feel like there could be some security issues with as much info as many people list on there (profiles or even just wall to wall chatter)....
> 
> I AM addicted to "my farm" game. ... lol "grow darn it grow!"


My list is about half and half, mini people from here that i've never met and the other half I do know and have met. I've also reconnected with an old friend that I used to hangout with in school and i'm having a good time chatting with her. People have sent me things for the farm game but I have no idea what to do with them or how to play. I'm addicted to bejeweled blitz!!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Mar 14, 2009)

Boinky said:


> I AM addicted to "my farm" game. ... lol "grow darn it grow!"


I have to admit I am a bit confused by it. I did for a while send people things when they sent me stuff but not really sure what to do from there


----------



## minimomNC (Mar 14, 2009)

Lisa, I just figured out My Farm this morning LOL. I woke up at 2 am and couldn't go back to sleep so I just sat here and played. I have to admit, it is additive and now I love my farm. I am looking forward to my first harvest LOL. I also like Farm Town, it moves faster and you have neighbors too.


----------



## Boinky (Mar 14, 2009)

you need to accept your farm gifts then click ont he tree on the bottom right of your home page and ti will take you to the game. it has a tutorial on how it works. you will need to plant your plants and put your animals on the farm. then you will plant and harvest crops to earn your money. it's a very simple game but it's kinda fun in a simple game sort of way!


----------



## Donna (Mar 15, 2009)

I am on it and have found high school buddies and reunited with people I have not seen or talked to in 30 years. Great Site!

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=118...amp;ref=profile


----------



## RAPfrosty (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm on there as well. Feel free to add me




Becky Pollock


----------

